# Spring training days for Versatile breed owners



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Our local NAVHDA chapter is having multiple training days to help owners get their dogs where they need to be and then a natural ability (puppy) test in April.

Join the group on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/

Keep an eye on the website

http://wmnavhda.com

Spring Test - April 21st to 23rd at Wasatch Wing n Clay

The annual banquet will be the same weekend, both can be signed up for on the website.

For a full list of which breeds are "Versatile" see https://www.navhda.org/registry/versatile-hunting-dog-breeds

Common versatile breeds are
German Shorthair
German Wirehair (and Drathaar)
Pudelpointer
Vizsla
Setters
Brittany Spaniel
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon


----------

